# احتاج مشروع , علبة سرعة ( مسننات ) مع حساباتها



## perfect-eng (11 نوفمبر 2011)

أرجو المساعدة ولكم جزيل الشكر​


----------



## أمين بكري (2 ديسمبر 2011)

تكرم عينك ممكن توضح سؤالك أكتر


----------



## Ejemy (4 ديسمبر 2011)

Dah Mashr03 Ta5rog Ya Handsa !?


----------

